# Stallion tries to mount mare during parade



## Seashells (Aug 22, 2010)

I've seen plenty of amazing horsey videos, but never seen anything like this...Very scary.


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2010)

Urgh




That is ridiculous. I'm happy no one was seriously hurt. SO many ways / reasons that should have been prevented from happening.


----------



## uwharrie (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow, that could have caused some serious injuries to the mare and her rider. It looked like whoever was riding the stallion never even tried to prevent it.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 22, 2010)

Cripes..that could have really turned into a major dangerous situation for everyone.

Looked to me like the girls were very young and with all that was going on in the parade I dont think she even knew what was happening at first and by the time she did figure it out it was to late.


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 23, 2010)

I wouldnt say the girl on the mare wasnt hurt- that horse had his leg over her and she hit the pavement hard and the girl riding the stallion had NO CLUE at all and nope, didnt do a thing- just sat there!!! Wonder how old she was, how much experience she has had and WHY she was riding a stud?!!!

They call it 'horse sense' for a reason I guess!!!


----------



## Marty (Aug 23, 2010)

How stupid can you get? To park your stallion's nose next to the hind end of a mare for pete's sakes if you can't have better sense and control your horse what on earth are you doing in a parade is beyond me. If I was that mare owner I'd be giving that gal a good dose of you know what.


----------



## chandab (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm on dial-up, so not going to try to view the video (takes way too long to try to download). Anyway, most parades I've ever been in don't allow stallions, and that would be a good policy for any parade, way too many things can happen along a parade route.


----------

